# Any Vets?



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks to y'all for service!

Have a great day! Mike

3/325 Inf 82nd ABN 1971-1974


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Cheers
USN 1962-1968, Vietnam 1964-1966


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You were in uncle sams yacht club?

Thanks for your service. AZmike, too!


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

US Marine Corps 2nd Battalion, 9th Marines '89-'93. USMC 240th birthday is today.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

1981-1984 172nd LIB attached 56th Co M.P. for the purpose of road duty, 1984-1986 357th M.P. Co. Reserve EPW guard unit


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> You were in uncle sams yacht club?
> 
> Thanks for your service. AZmike, too!


Part of it....they drove my landing field around....USS Hancock CVA-19


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> Part of it....they drove my landing field around....USS Hancock CVA-19


You didnt fly a Skyraider, by any chance, did you?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

USN GSM 91-95 USS Thorn DD988 Desert Storm/Shield

2nd most Underway ship in the Navy, MOST underway ship on the east coast 1994 or 1993...been a while and the only thing that has slipped more then the disks in by back... is by mind. I served during "time of war", but will not attempt to portray that I believe that my service was at all dangerous. I am indebted to all that risked and/or gave their lives. I do not consider myself among them.

My dad was special forces Viet Nam. I am not a hero...I have one.

73, Mark


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Eric Burdon - Sky Pilot Lyrics

He blesses the boys as they stand in line
The smell of gun grease
And the bayonets they shine
He's there to help them all that he can
To make them feel wanted he's a good holy man
Sky pilot,
Sky pilot,
How high can you fly?
You'll never, never, never reach the sky.

He smiles at the young soldiers
Tells them it's all right
He knows of their fear in the forthcoming fight
Soon there'll be blood and many will die
Mothers and fathers back home they will cry
Sky pilot,
Sky pilot,
How high can you fly?
You'll never, never, never reach the sky.

He mumbles a prayer and it ends with a smile
The order is given
They move down the line
But he'll stay behind and he'll meditate
But it won't stop the bleeding or ease the hate

As the young men move out into the battle zone
He feels good, with God you're never alone
He feels tired and he lays on his bed
Hopes the men will find courage
In the words that he said
Sky pilot,
Sky pilot,
How high can you fly?
You'll never, never, never reach the sky.

You're soldiers of God, you must understand
The fate of your country is in your young hands
May God give you strength
Do your job real well
If it all was worth it
Only time it will tell

In the morning they return
With tears in their eyes
The stench of death drifts up to the skies
A soldier so ill looks at the sky pilot
Remembers the words
"Thou shalt not kill."
Sky pilot,
Sky pilot,
How high can you fly?
You'll never, never, never reach the sky.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> You didnt fly a Skyraider, by any chance, did you?


Skywarrior.....A3D (meant All 3 Dead) also known as a Whale. It was a really good target for the guys on the ground to practice shooting at.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My oldest uncle Cliffton Moore U.S. Army gave up his ghost today at the age of 94.....WWII Vet.
A very humble man that would give you the shirt off his back during the middle of supper if ya needed it, he had horror stories to share, I pray that peace will find him in the other life.....

Thank You to all who serve/served and the families of the fallen for their sacrifices....the horrors of war run deep, we all owe a deep debt of gratitude.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> Skywarrior.....A3D (meant All 3 Dead) also known as a Whale. It was a really good target for the guys on the ground to practice shooting at.


Memories


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

31st and 13th MEU 97-01.


----------

